# My Summer Is Over :(



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I went riding up in Truckee, California on Sunday 7/8/07. Coming down a fireroad, I went off a small jump on the side of the road and landed it all wrong. My bike washed out from under me and I heard my leg break as I hit the ground . Luckily it really didn't hurt too bad.

My bike didn't do too well either, but it's better than me - flat tire, bent wheel, possibly broken front derailleur, possibly bent chainrings. Luckily I'll have 9-12 months to fix it 

Me laying on the ground, waiting for a truck to come get me. This dirt road is actually a privately owned road with allowed access to hikers and bikers. The owner just happened to be by after I crashed and he drove me the four miles back to my car. He really saved me. My new friends are in the background there:










My leg. Nice, huh? See that red rash on my ankle there? That's where the surgeon needs to cut to put my plates in.



















I don't think my foot is supposed to go that way..










All set up on the couch. I got home and my wife had cleaned the house, got me a bunch of food and had my little stereo by the couch, a bunch of stuff saved on the Tivo, my laptop, my book, etc <3:










My x-rays. You can see the breaks spiraling up :\


----------



## aka AK (Jan 18, 2004)

*welcome to the club*

At least, it seems you were "close" to home. I drove out to Moab from Nor Cal., and the first day, broke my arm (radial head, I got a forum going a few spots below). Fun, isn't it. It's been six weeks. I dream of riding D-ville late in the season towards the end of October, if I am lucky. I haven't missed a year in the last seven. Two words, Physical Therapy. Hope you heal soon.


----------



## gdl357 (Feb 15, 2007)

you look like your enjoying it. Wasn't there any killer pain, or was looking at that chick relaxing you that much.


----------



## Redriderpro (Dec 20, 2003)

Welcome to the "Lost Summer" club.

April 25 th I broke my right arm just below the elbow, it now has a 6 or 7" Ti plate and 10 screws, it's looking like it will be October before I'm back in the woods.

The big question is if the arm will eventually have full movement of not.

This is broken bone number 13 or 14, the others did not require
spare parts.

Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

gdl357 said:


> you look like your enjoying it. Wasn't there any killer pain, or was looking at that chick relaxing you that much.


Surprisingly it really didn't hurt. And even though I knew it was broken, the people sitting with me kept me calm, kept talking with me and were really cool so I didn't end up going in to shock at all. I really think the way they handled the situation made all the difference.

And to think (and this is a testament to mountain bikers), I had just met the people in that picture earlier that day at the start of the ride.

That's one of the reasons I love this sport. In fact, one of them came by to visit me at the hospital after they finished out their ride and we exchanged contact info so that I can ride with them again next year :thumbsup:


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh man....that is a nasty break......looks like you shattered your fibula and tibula and possibly also suffered some ligament damage....surgery for sure....some plates and you'll have some screws put in........

Don't worry......I had almost the same type of injury in May 07..........was back riding in late November early December and hitting the single tracks in January/February. 

I'm pretty sure the injury was caused because you did not come out of your clipless pedal....what kind of clipless pedals did you have (I had Shimano SPDs when I shattered my leg)


----------



## ebarker9 (Jul 10, 2006)

Looks like there are a few of us in the same boat. Perhaps we should start a videogame league or something.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Wow, Matt, that's crazy. Hope you get well soon, and let me know if you need anything. Hahahaha... I actually saw this before I saw your other post "over there".


----------



## skylark76 (May 14, 2007)

I completely understand! I was trying to do some work at home, and leaned out too far...the ladder started to bac away from the house. I grappled for the eave and fell with the ladder. I wound up breaking my leg in two places and a phalanges too. My summer is over an quite possibly my racing career. The Doctor doesn't think that it will repair very well. I had one surgery already and may have more coming up. It bloody well sucks. Also will effect my running.

Yes, we should start a Un-Club for those of us that will be out of commission for the summer!

Meanwhile, I'm about to go crazy! I cannot tell you how many books I have read, games of checkers I have played and telee calls. A friend suggested I take up knitting...I was like just kill me now please and end my suffering!:madman: :thumbsup:


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

osmarandsara said:


> Oh man....that is a nasty break......looks like you shattered your fibula and tibula and possibly also suffered some ligament damage....surgery for sure....some plates and you'll have some screws put in........
> 
> Don't worry......I had almost the same type of injury in May 07..........was back riding in late November early December and hitting the single tracks in January/February.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the injury was caused because you did not come out of your clipless pedal....what kind of clipless pedals did you have (I had Shimano SPDs when I shattered my leg)


Looking at the injuries (external) on my leg, I'm thinking my foot might have come out and the pedal actually came down on my leg as my bike and I hit the ground. I'm not positive though.

No shatters, thankfully, but the tib and fib have spiral breaks, which have made things a bit more complicated. Looks like my surgery will be next week.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

skylark76 said:


> Meanwhile, I'm about to go crazy! I cannot tell you how many books I have read, games of checkers I have played and telee calls. A friend suggested I take up knitting...I was like just kill me now please and end my suffering!:madman: :thumbsup:


Yeah, tomorrow or the next day I'm going to dive in to my Rosetta Stone software and start learning spanish. Yay.


----------



## skylark76 (May 14, 2007)

"Yeah, tomorrow or the next day I'm going to dive in to my Rosetta Stone software and start learning spanish. Yay." 
My computer is acting up so I had to quote you myself....sighs!

Hey Spanish...what a great idea. Maybe I'll do that, or Italian or something. Let me know how that program works. I have alwyas wondered if all the testimonials were true.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

stripes said:


> Doood.. good luck with your injury. My last day of summer was 7/8.. broken wrist in 3 places and 2 broken ribs. I should get working on my Japanese..


Yeah I saw the post about your wrist and now required surgery. Sorry .


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

sorry to hear this  I had a severe tib/fib break a long time ago... happened late October for me (luckily, I guess). Its also what got me started Mt. Biking. I should've had surgery, but didn't... if I had, one leg would've been a lot shorter than the other (still growing, a lot, at that point)... now its just an inch or two shorter.

Just think, now you can catch up on all that crocheting you had been meaning to do.


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

Welcome to the club...I broke the end of the tibia and the fibula a little further up on my ankle on 6-16-07. They ended up putting screws in the fibula 3 1/2 weeks ago, just got back from the doctor and I can put limited weight on it while walking on the crutches now:thumbsup: He originally said six weeks with no load bearing weight.
So...I went for a mile and a half bike ride (with the boot on), it never felt so good to have a little wind in the face after watching TV and reading every book ever written. 
Doc says the boot can come of in two weeks and I can walk on it then. I'm wearing compression stockings to try and alleviate the swelling and eating calcium pills twice a day, hopefully your prognosis will improve.
It’s a pain being on crutches isn’t it? I put some handlebar tape on the crutch handles and it seemed to help cushion it and add a little class to the whole thing. 
Good Luck:thumbsup:


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Handlebar tape on the crutches? I like your style. I think I might just do that.

If I may ask - why did they wait so long for your surgery? Did they set the bones earlier and then have you come in for surgery or were you just stuck at home with your leg in a cast waiting for the surgery like I am now?

Thanks for the support, all. I'm really having a tough time dealing with this. It's funny, when you hear about a broken leg you think "eh, just a broken leg, you can use crutches" but you don't (or at least I didn't) realize the true impact this has on your life. I am working to finish my bachelors degree and it looks like I may miss this semester due to PT, being immobile, etc. Walking (on my crutches) to the bathroom hurts, sleeping hurts, etc. So, seriously, thanks again, all.


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

nachomc said:


> Handlebar tape on the crutches? I like your style. I think I might just do that.
> 
> *If I may ask - why did they wait so long for your surgery?* Did they set the bones earlier and then have you come in for surgery or were you just stuck at home with your leg in a cast waiting for the surgery like I am now?
> 
> Thanks for the support, all. I'm really having a tough time dealing with this. It's funny, when you hear about a broken leg you think "eh, just a broken leg, you can use crutches" but you don't (or at least I didn't) realize the true impact this has on your life. I am working to finish my bachelors degree and it looks like I may miss this semester due to PT, being immobile, etc. Walking (on my crutches) to the bathroom hurts, sleeping hurts, etc. So, seriously, thanks again, all.


I wasn't very clear in my first post, I broke it on a Saturday (6-16-07); the ER put it in a cast, went to see my Doctor on Monday and had surgery Wednesday morning.
I set my leg immediately after my accident, I looked down and saw my foot was about 45 degrees off and it really grossed me out so I straightened it up. The doctor at the ER said I did a perfect job of it, he never touched it. 
After the crash I called my wife and told her to start heading in that general direction (we were close to a major interstate). We heard some four wheelers in the distance, so I hitch a ride for a mile or so on a four wheeler, to an underpass where we waited for a while for my wife. Several minutes later I get on another guys back (piggyback) while hanging on to guy number twos neck. We had to climb a steep rutted embankment to get up to the interstate. Now picture this, you are driving down a major interstate and see three lycra clad guys in matching jerseys hanging all over each other climbing out of the thick woods. It paints a pretty picture doesn't it? It doesn't help that as soon as I saw all the traffic I remarked on how odd this must look and we all started laughing as we sat on the guardrail. 
You might try a walker if you can borrow one from somewhere, it makes it a lot easier (and safer) to get up in the middle of the night. 
I am a self employed electrical contractor, so it really put a damper on my life and livelihood. I was off for two weeks (had to cancel a long awaited vacation that should have started today) and hired an apprentice for the last couple of weeks. I have managed to work (supervise) 8 hours a day then come home and get in bed. I put on a long ride each year that I call the IronButt, this year I didn't ride in my own ride, but had fun putting it on.:thumbsup: http://www.rbs-racing.com/Ironbutt.html

Hang in there, its all downhill from here (oh wait that's how you ended up here in the first place):thumbsup:


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

:lol: Thanks. That ride looks like a lot of fun. Sorry you had to miss it this year. For working during this, you're far tougher than I. I ride a desk and am still staying home for a while. Actually I started a 2 and a half week break from work on 7/5 and was supposed to return 7/23. My kick ass boss canceled the rest of my PTO and put me on disability for four weeks at 100% pay so I'm sitting around until early-mid August. I think once my surgery is done (next week) I'll be in much better shape. Waiting for all the external injuries on my leg to heal has been rough as my leg is basically this loose hunk of meat sitting in a cast and not getting any better until the surgery :\.

I like your idea on the walker - I might get one when I'm in the hospital next week. I haven't been up much, so I'm slow at getting used to the crutches, but last night I nearly fell two or three times between bed and the bathroom. They're difficult :\


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

You look to cool when injured. Recover well bro!!


----------



## YZINGERR (Aug 19, 2007)

gnarly! good luck have a speedy recovery!


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks, guys. Recovery is going well so far. I got out of my external fixator on Thursday (8/30) and in to a walking cast


----------



## BrokenBones (Feb 4, 2005)

> Were you awake for the fixator removal?


I'm curious about that myself. I'm getting my two syndesmotic screws out Wednesday, and don't know if it will be local or general anesthesia. Good to see both of you getting better. You both provided great information and (dark) entertainment this summer. 'Bones.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I was not only awake for the fixator removal, but had no anesthetic as well. The pins coming out of my tibia didn't hurt at all. It was surreal to say the least, but no pain. Now, coming out of the heel on the other hand, that hurt. I got to have a lot of fun with it as well - the bar through my heel was a bit gunked up and my surgeon didn't want to drag it through my heel (to minimize infection risk) so he started by cutting it with a bolt cutter.

It went like this:

surgeon: I'll be right back *walks out of the office* I need the bolt cutters, where are they?!
random nurse: In the O.R.!
*my wife and I exchange confused glances*
surgeon: OK, please bring them down *walks back in* OK we'll do the heel in a minute.

:lol: It's funny looking back at it now, but laughing was the last thing I was doing at the time.



















Video of tibia removal (I took the video as he drilled the bar out of my tibia..fun). If you click the "My Broken Leg" link in my sig, you can see all the pictures I took that day .


----------



## YZINGERR (Aug 19, 2007)

nice!


----------

